# Looky Looky what I got



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Just need to get out a guitar and make a new Robert Palmer video...


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great find.....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Boo censorship 

Nice score, any specific plans other the the Robert Palmer video.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Huzzah for mannequin parts! :xbones: Got a scheme for using them..?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I've only had 2 stores that would let go of old mannequins: Beall's and Goodies. Care to share with us where you got those?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good score!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

No specific plans yet. It was always up in the air if I would even get them...

My kids school had a mannequin donated for some sewing class years ago and it just sat there. I asked if I could have it and why, and the principal check to see if anyone wanted it within the school... No. She checked the original owners, no they didn't want them back. This morning I got the call to come get it, and discovered that one mannequin was actually 3! Two where hidden below it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Cool score!! I need to know what you stepped in.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Oooh! What a good score. Nice work.


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

I am very jealous!


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

Sweet find!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice! Hey, aren't those those from Herbie Hancock's "Rockit" video?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Did you buy them or acquire them somewhere?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Got them free from my kid's school


----------



## Bob Foster (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like endless possibilities for those.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

No more lonely nights for me... Oh wait, did I just say that out loud...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wait a minute..why do we have to cover up FAKE naughty bits?? It's not like they are real?? 

Then again. my naughty bits have never seen the sun...well, there was this one time in the forest..oh, nevermind. (I had itchy gnat bites for a week!)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

you guys r so bad. nice score!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I am so jealous! Nice Score!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Tittivillus said:


> Just need to get out a guitar and make a new Robert Palmer video...


I guess they were "simply irresistible"

Nice score.


----------

